# Combine Recording lists for multiple receivers



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello,

would like to see a way to have all your recorder shows show up as a combined list for all receivers rather then having to switch devices in the menu similar to DirecTV's boxes.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you tried Tivo Online?
Manage/One Pass Manager ....then drag and drop whatever you want.


----------

